# Will It Support The Weight?



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

I plant to build a two tier stand for two 75 gallon tanks that will be in my office ( unused bedroom) on the second floor of my house. I want to place it on an outside wall with the floor trusses running perpendicular to the tanks. I'm thinking the floor should be able to support the weight, what do you think?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've read that tanks under 100 gallons should be fine for most houses. If you think about it, a 75 gallon tank is only about 800 lbs, which is equivalent to around 4-6 people.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah but I'm talking two 75 gallon tanks in one stand, so it's more like 1600lbs


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

4-6 people will probably not stand in the same spot for more than a few minutes lol

I personally would not put large set ups on the top level. Who knows what can happen and all that water will only have one place to go down through the floors and walls.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jackson said:


> 4-6 people will probably not stand in the same spot for more than a few minutes lol
> 
> I personally would not put large set ups on the top level. Who knows what can happen and all that water will only have one place to go down through the floors and walls.


But if they do, I seriously doubt it will cause any detectable stress to the floor.

Of course, two 75 gallons is a whole other matter.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

solarz said:


> But if they do, I seriously doubt it will cause any detectable stress to the floor.
> 
> Of course, two 75 gallons is a whole other matter.


I doubt it as well.

One 75gal to me is no big deal, but two stacked would worry me on the top floor.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

It all depends on the type on construction used, such as how thick are the walls, i.e. 2x6 or 2x4 with brick; what size are the floor joists, where the other side of the floor joists are resting on, etc. A lot of houses lately have been built using the cheapest materials and the lowest possible allowances to be within code. It would be important to know the specifics before you load it up with almost a ton of weight.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

this article is the best I have seen on this subject.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_weight.php

Personally, I would not do this. one 75 is fine but two might not be a good idea.

ground level only is better for stacked larger tanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That is a good article but one thing that is incorrect is that lumber is graded visually. Not true. Lumber is graded by machinery that deflects it and measures the deflection. As far as placing right on a concrete slab, you must keep in mind that the slab (basement floor) may be quite thin, is not sitting directly on undisturbed soil like the footings are, and is made up of very weak concrete to limit shrinkage. A high strength concrete would shrink and pull away from the foundation walls, leaving a gap.


----------

